# Kleine Mini Würmer



## bulldog17 (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute mal meine Filterpumpe gereinigt und dann gesehn das in meinem kleinen Bachlauf (wo das gereinigte Wasser aus dem Filter wieder in den Teich läuft) gesehn das dort ganz kleine winzige "__ Würmer" zu sehen sind, sie sind "transparent - weiß" und haben an einer Seite einen "dunklen Punkt". Habe sie fotografiert und mit blauen Kreisen markiert, aber weiß nicht ob man hier etwas drauf sehen kann, da ich die Auflösung ja runterschrauben muß. Auf dem original Bild kann man es sehr gut erkennen und auch noch gut ranzoomen. Ich zeigs euch mal, vielleicht weiß ja jmd. was das ist.

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## bulldog17 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleine Mini  Würmer*

Mhhhmmm, ich gehe denn mal davon aus das auch von euch niemand einen Rat hat was?
Schade.

Gruß


----------



## zaphod (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleine Mini  Würmer*

Hallo Kevin, 

wird wohl auch wieder die zur Zeit ständig gefragte Kriebelmückenlarve sein. 

Meine sind auch nicht schwarz wie die z.B. hier beschriebenen: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5441 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5290

und auch nicht beige/transparent wie die hier: 
http://reflex.at/~biolab/Unterseiten/Fotoseiten/Tiere_im_Wasser/simuliidae.htm

sondern farblich irgendwo dazwischen, da gibts wohl verschiedene Arten.


----------

